# EK43 - Not turning on



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

My EK43 has stopped working and I'm pretty gutted. Here's what happened:

- The EK has been working fine since I've got it (second hand). Exceptions have been that occasionally the on/off switch has stuck.

- Last night I ground 15g for a kalitta with no problems.

- The next dose I try to grind, I flick on the switch but nothing happens.

- I took the pre-breaker off in-case there was a jam, but nothing.

- I turn on and get nothing, when I click the off button; I get a small amount of spin, as if there's energy getting in there somewhere.

- I've tried pushing in the current overload switch, but that doesn't resolve the problem.

- I left it off all night in-case its the thermal switch, no luck.

- I've tried praying to the coffee gods, but no luck there either.

My initial thought (also suggested by @Xpenno on instagram), is that the on/off switch needs replacing. Does anyone have a recommendation on how I could test it to see if its the trouble maker? It's an expensive part so I'd like to get a degree of confidence before I cough up.

The EK43 also has a couple of capacitors in the base. Does anyone who's opened up these grinders before know if they need discharging before I get stuck in?

Any advice greatfully received, hopefully it'll be an easy one.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

unoll said:


> My EK43 has stopped working and I'm pretty gutted. Here's what happened:
> 
> - The EK has been working fine since I've got it (second hand). Exceptions have been that occasionally the on/off switch has stuck.
> 
> ...


I would phone MK UK and ask their advice


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Is it possible to bypass the switch (for testing purposes) & seeing if it'll fire up?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

It will be the switch, single point that fails on the ek. Not else to go wrong


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

ashcroc said:


> Is it possible to bypass the switch (for testing purposes) & seeing if it'll fire up?


That'd be good but I think the switch is a bit more complex than that. Image of switch here:

https://temperato.no/nettbutikk/kaffekverner-mid7/deler-mahlkoenig-mid110/mahlkoenig-switch-bryter-on-off-eta-taster-2-pol---20a-m-mid1925-detaljer.html

circuit diagram here:

https://www.manualslib.com/manual/839281/Mahlk-Nig-Ek-43.html?page=15#manual


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> It will be the switch, single point that fails on the ek. Not else to go wrong


Thanks @coffeechap that's helped put my mind at rest. Have you replaced one before? If so, any wise words for swapping it out or recommendations of suppliers cheaper than café omega?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

unoll said:


> Thanks @coffeechap that's helped put my mind at rest. Have you replaced one before? If so, any wise words for swapping it out or recommendations of suppliers cheaper than café omega?


I can get you one, doing an order with Mahlkonig this week


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> I can get you one, doing an order with Mahlkonig this week


Good


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

unoll said:


> Thanks @coffeechap that's helped put my mind at rest. Have you replaced one before? If so, any wise words for swapping it out or recommendations of suppliers cheaper than café omega?


Get will (jeebsy) to get you one


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> I can get you one, doing an order with Mahlkonig this week


Cheers @jeebsy I'll ping a pm your way. I really appreciate the help.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

unoll said:


> That'd be good but I think the switch is a bit more complex than that. Image of switch here:
> 
> https://temperato.no/nettbutikk/kaffekverner-mid7/deler-mahlkoenig-mid110/mahlkoenig-switch-bryter-on-off-eta-taster-2-pol---20a-m-mid1925-detaljer.html
> 
> ...


I wired mine up the wrong way after fitting the new base and contacted Mahlkonig for advice, they said it's not actually a switch in the strict sense but a circuit breaker? The switch doesn't depress unless there's power to it, it's a weird on.


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

Just to tie off this thread. @jeebsy helped me out with sourcing a new switch.

The switch supplied is a new type with grey and white buttons protected by a clear dust cover. The whole switch seems much better than the orginal green red switch.

Replacement of the switch was easy and just involved removing connectors from the old switch and putting them in the new one.

After reassembly, the ek is working again and I'm a happy chappy.

Thanks to all those who advised me and helped me out on this one.


----------

